# Unbiased Comparisons of the PS4 and XB1



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

I wrote this up. And no, (from what I can find,) you cannot play XB1 disks from the XB1. You still must install it. That was never reversed. Look it up if you don't believe me! - If you find it's incorrect, please let me know so I can edit! Thanks!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 2, 2013)

Good job!
I did not know Xbox One required disc installation. That's news to me!
One thing that seems weird, PS+ is required to use the cloud saving/uploading feature on Vita, but it's not blocked on PS4. Huh.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice job typing all this up but I think there is one thing needing to be changed.
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/games-with-gold


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Good job!
> I did not know Xbox One required disc installation. That's news to me!
> One thing that seems weird, PS+ is required to use the cloud saving/uploading feature on Vita, but it's not blocked on PS4. Huh.


As far as the can't-play-from-disk thing for the XB1, I've checked their site many times, looking around for updates on that. On the article which shows the 'changes' they've made with the XB1, they never discussed that, so I'm assuming they're the same. I've also looked it up to make sure it's correct that they're keeping the disk-to-install thing there, and I've found many articles saying that hasn't changed. 
I could be wrong, but so far it all points to not being changed. 

Yessir! They're changing that with the PS4! However, they may or may not be with the Vita/PS3. I'd assume they'd make it free for those two systems, as well  Thank you so much for the compliment!




ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Nice job typing all this up but I think there is one thing needing to be changed.
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/games-with-gold


 
Thanks for the compliment! 

And well, I would, but that is more of a 'promotion' which ends in November or December (Can't remember exactly when. It's either right before the XB1 launches, or until December)

Thanks for the suggestion though!

If anyone else has suggestions, lemme know


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> And well, I would, but that is more of a 'promotion' which ends in November or December (Can't remember exactly when. It's either right before the XB1 launches, or until December)
> 
> ...


My bad I thought they extended it to compete with Plus but I guess not.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> My bad I thought they extended it to compete with Plus but I guess not.


 
N'aw, it's just a promotion, really 

That's alright! Anyhow, I'm super psyched for this generation!


----------



## Vipera (Sep 2, 2013)

////


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

Vipera said:


> Thanks for the TL;DR of what the fuss is all about. Could you add the Wii U too?


 
Erhm, well... I don't want to sound one-way-or-the-other, here, but I think that the two consoles I'm placing here are pretty on-par, and I don't think it'd really make much sense to fit the WiiU in there.

I mean, technically, I _can_, but I'd rather not haha! 

I know a lot of misinformation had been spreading about these two consoles, specifically, so I thought I'd just focus on these ones, attempting to explain the legitimacy.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 2, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> I'm super psyched for this generation!


 
How?
All this is already available....
*WITH PC.*


PC MASTER RACE ;O;


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> How?
> All this is already available....
> *WITH PC.*
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha! Yeah, I guess you're right! But, hey, I PC game. But I don't see it as a "Console". I see a Computer as a Computer. It can play games, but it's not mainly _for_ games.

In fact, I mostly PC game, but I think comparing PCs with consoles is pretty ridiculous, as it's like comparing apples to oranges. They're both fruits, but not the same kind.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 2, 2013)

////


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's my unbiased comparison of the Xbox One and PS4:

Wait till they come out. Trying to make any kind of assumptions based on corporate generated hype is stupid. It all depends on the games, and deep down we all know both consoles are going to have the same issue the Wii U has, and that's lack of games for months after release. It is stupid to even compare the two until time has passed AFTER their release and we can make better judgements based on experiences on both consoles. At the end of the day, what does it even matter when it's the games that should sell the console, not the other way around. So which is better? Well, what games do you want to play?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

BenRK said:


> Here's my unbiased comparison of the Xbox One and PS4:
> 
> Wait till they come out. Trying to make any kind of assumptions based on corporate generated hype is stupid. It all depends on the games, and deep down we all know both consoles are going to have the same issue the Wii U has, and that's lack of games for months after release. It is stupid to even compare the two until time has passed AFTER their release and we can make better judgements based on experiences on both consoles. At the end of the day, what does it even matter when it's the games that should sell the console, not the other way around. So which is better? Well, what games do you want to play?


 
I think you've got the wrong idea. I've stated confirmed facts. I don't see how waiting will change that. I'm not making any judgements.


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2013)

It's not so much aimed at you, but how stupid the whole idea of comparing two unreleased consoles to each other is. To me, it's like trying to compare a car I might buy 5 years from now to a car I might buy 10 years from now. Simply put, I have no idea how the two cars will compare because I don't have them yet. And who knows, maybe I'll just stick with my current car and just keep it fixed up. Sure, not the best comparison, as cars can still be relevant 10-20+ years down the line if kept in good shape, but you get my meaning.


----------



## 2ndApex (Sep 2, 2013)

The only useful comparison (except maybe the online services) are the video game libraries.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> The only useful comparison (except maybe the online services) are the video game libraries.


 
I disagree, sir, if that's alright!

I think the software and hardware are very important. 

GDDR5 vs DDR3, makes a difference, as well as many other things. Sony's Processor runs at 1.84tflops, which is better than the one XB1 has in its console.

Multitasking; forgive me if that doesn't make sense


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 2, 2013)

I saw the title and it made me chuckle, but this is some interesting information you've got here. I believe that computers, laptops, notebooks, smartphones, and all other similar electronic objects should be used for everything not specifically intended for gaming. Bicrosoft and Sony make game consoles; that should be their sole purpose. I know I'm dissing the internet part of these consoles, but that shouldn't get you carried away with what their original purpose is. And I forgot the computers some of you build that're specifically intended for gaming: that's fine.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I saw the title and it made me chuckle, but this is some interesting information you've got here. I believe that computers, laptops, notebooks, smartphones, and all other similar electronic objects should be used for everything not specifically intended for gaming. Bicrosoft and Sony make game consoles; that should be their sole purpose. I know I'm dissing the internet part of these consoles, but that shouldn't get you carried away with what their original purpose is. And I forgot the computers some of you build that're specifically intended for gaming: that's fine.


 
I 100% agree


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 2, 2013)

BenRK said:


> I only read the first word, so your argument is stupid.


 
Aaah Tempers.
Can't keep a thread open for 16 posts before they start bullying each other 

Anyway, nice comparison Thirty3Three.
Got to say that when you look at price/quality you get quite more with the PS4.
Of course a huge factor of sales does depend on the games and if I compare the PS exclusive francises to the XBox exclusive ones, I have to say I also prefer the PS.
Hopefully they won't make the same mistake as they did with the PSVita. I love my Vita and have played lots on it (Persona 4, Gravity Rush and Virtue's Last Reward), but they should really release some 'big' games like a good AC game or shooter and not the crappy ones they gave us up till now.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> Aaah Tempers.
> Can't keep a thread open for 16 posts before they start bullying each other
> 
> Anyway, nice comparison Thirty3Three.
> ...


 


Thanks, DragorianSword 
I appreciate the compliments!

And I agree on all of that! I'm sure they'll do very, very well this gen! I have my PS4 on preorder, and am likely going to buy a WiiU a few years later


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> The only useful comparison (except maybe the online services) are the video game libraries.


Both specs and online services are definitely worth comparing.
Specs less so because they'll both likely get mostly the same games but as far as exclusives are concerned that might be a factor.
And when the online service is giving you free games(well besides the subscription fee) and you know actually has an account system that works and most of the gaming you are going to be doing is multiplayer then how is it just a maybe useful comparison?


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2013)

I wasn't being rude, not at first. I was simply stating that it was better to wait then try to make judgments on something that very few of us has had any hands on experience with. I would imagine things like Aliens Colonial Marines, the PS3's launch, and even the Wii U's launch would have taught us to not jump into things with so little info.

And I don't know about you, but dismissing another persons post that isn't in favor of your own by claiming to have only read the first two lines is rather rude. Refusing to hear out their side of things. I would have hoped that you would have seen that with my "rude" post after that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2013)

BenRK said:


> I wasn't being rude, not at first. I was simply stating that it was better to wait then try to make judgments on something that very few of us has had any hands on experience with.


I wouldn't expect any changes to be implemented between now and November as far as specs of the systems are concerned so what exactly is the problem with comparing variables which are known to be set in stone?


2ndApex said:


> The only useful comparison (except maybe the online services) are the video game libraries.


Thinking that the games library in any way improves the hardware is the equivalent of thinking that a poem can glorify a piece of toilet roll it was written on. A toilet roll is a toilet roll - it's not quality paper and it's not going to change, no matter what you scribble it on.

Compare hardware with hardware, game libraries with game libraries. While the hardware is means of playing games from the library, it cannot be considered better or worse due to the library - that's a completely arbitrary reason for thinking one system is better than another. While the library may or may not change, the system just won't - it's either well-made or poor.

More on-topic though, I think it's a good comparison and should be worked on further once the systems reach the masses. It certainly had some new info I hadn't come across and I'm usually the one to keep up with the news _(then again, I've been on holiday for the last month, so maybe that's why I haven't heard all the spicy details)_.


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn't expect any substantial changes to occur between now and November as far as specs of the systems are concerned so what exactly is the problem with comparing variables which are known to be set in stone?
> 
> 
> Thinking that the games library in any way improves the hardware is the equivalent of thinking that a poem can glorify a piece of toilet roll it was written on. A toilet roll is a toilet roll - it's not quality paper and it's not going to change, no matter what you scribble it on.
> ...


 

I completely disagree. If you were to look at history, you'll find that good hardware doesn't mean the system will sell like hotcakes. I can't think of a single generation where the most successful console was the most powerful. What sells the console is the games. If the games are shit, who gives a crap if you're running them on the best hardware imaginable?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2013)

BenRK said:


> I completely disagree. If you were to look at history, you'll find that good hardware doesn't mean the system will sell like hotcakes.


 
I don't think you understand what was said but instead of asking you to re-read, I will re-phrase what I said. This is a comparison of _hardware_. It doesn't compare systems in the scope of games, it compares them in the scope of _hardware_. For those interested in _hardware_.


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2013)

If this thread was only about hardware, the chart on the first page wouldn't include pointless service comparisons. Lets compare what the processor speeds are, not the multiplayer services. Lets compare things that are completely pointless to non-developers, not the stuff that matters to consumers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't see why the services which go hand-in-hand with the new systems shouldn't be discussed, especially if their features have been revealed already during numerous interviews, previews and conferences. It's what you're getting out of the box and it should be discusses, especially if it can be decisive for future customers who just want to compare the two systems to know what to expect.

I will proceed to ignore off-topic comments from now on and try to be useful, seeing that my replies seem to fall on deaf ears and I don't want this thread to get any messier. Sorry, I'm not trying to be rude, I tired to get my point across.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyway, to get us back on track;

What do you all think of the comparison chart I've created? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2013)

BenRK said:


> _(...) all I ever said was lets wait and see so we can make better judgements, that we should wait and see how the games are_.


 
_*Reads signature*_
Owner of a _"Deluxe Wii U"_ - the system with no games. I see what you did there, buyer's remorse kicking in with a delay? 

I kid, I kid. Seriously though, some people such as myself just like to compare those things and there's nothing wrong with doing so. It's not so much about stroking the ego of either XBone or PS4 future owners, more so about analyzing the systems. Some people made a profession out of it _(see: Engadget)_ - you could say that each and every Android handset is, well, an Android handset and does what every Android handset does, and yet we see a teardown whenever a new model is out.


Thirty3Three said:


> Any suggestions?


I'm looking into my own info stash, but for now you could consider adding that the XBox One comes with a Kinect wheras the PS4's PlayStation Eye is a separate accessory costing $59 if memory serves well.


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _*Reads signature*_
> Owner of a _"Deluxe Wii U"_ - the system with no games. I see what you did there, buyer's remorse kicking in with a delay?
> 
> I kid, I kid. Seriously though, some people such as myself just like to compare those things and there's nothing wrong with doing so. It's not so much about stroking the ego of either XBone or PS4 future owners, more so about analyzing the systems. Some people made a profession out of it _(see: Engadget)_ - you could say that each and every Android handset is, well, an Android handset and does what every Android handset does, and yet we see a teardown whenever a new model is out.


 

The difference between an Android phone and a dedicated game console is the hardware tends to remain constant. Someone who bought a PS3 back in 2006 can play a game from 2013 just fine for example. The same can not be said for phones.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

BenRK said:


> The difference between an Android phone and a dedicated game console is the hardware tends to remain constant.


 
Well that's just not true at all.


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> Well that's just not true at all.


 

Ok, fine, you'll get your slims and your budget versions of consoles, but those usually don't change the basic hardware specs to the point where you NEED a PS3 from 2013 to play games from 2013. Things will get smaller, more efficient, but why would console makers fracture their user base? This is why we have new generations to begin with so console makers CAN upgrade, so the fracture at least makes sense.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

So I _may_ update with some more info guys; not sure yet...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2013)

BenRK said:


> The difference between an Android phone and a dedicated game console is the hardware tends to remain constant. Someone who bought a PS3 back in 2006 can play a game from 2013 just fine for example. The same can not be said for phones.


Just because the generation gap between phones is narrower than between consoles or just because there's more variety does not in any way change the principle behind comparing offerings from different manufacturers, not _in terms of hardware_.

As for the _"PS3/360 from 2006 can do what a PS3/360 from 2013 can"_ comment both you and me know that's not true due to the changes implemented by subsequent revisions _(changes in terms of memory card slots, PS2 hardware and so on. Hell, as far as I remember, not all XBox 360'ties came with a WiFi module or HDMI for that matter)_.

*To the OP, some on-CPU-die goodies:*

*XBox One:*

GPU consists of 12 Compute Units @ 64 Operations per Clock = 768 Operations per Clock_ (hence the difference in TFLOPS)_
8GB of DDR3 RAM (68GB/s bandwidth) *plus* 32MB of ESRAM (102GB/s, 192GB/s if you read and write simultaneously) _(ESRAM embedded on CPU die to give the memory a boost)_
16 ROP's
*PS4:*

GPU consists of 18 Compute Units @ 64 Operatios per Clock = 1152 Operations per Clock _(hence the difference in TFLOPS)_
8 GB GDDR5 RAM_ (176GB/s bandwidth)_
32 ROP's _(more space on the die due to lack or ESRAM allowed for doubling their number)_
 Source #1 Source #2 _(contains additional info about the Kinect 2.0 too)_


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Just because the generation gap between phones is narrower than the consoles or just because there's more variety does not in any way change the principle behind comparing offerings from different manufacturers, not _in terms of hardware_. As for the _"PS3/360 from 2006 can do what a PS3/360 from 2013 can"_ comment both you and me know that's not true due to the changes implemented by subsequent revisions _(changes in terms of memory card slots, PS2 hardware and so on. Hell, as far as I remember, not all XBox 360'ties came with a WiFi module or HDMI for that matter)_.


 
That's not what I said. What I said was a PS3 from 2006 can play the same games from 2013. A PS3 from, regardless of PS2 backwards compatibility, can play The Last of Us just as well as a Slim PS3 from today. Nothing in the hardware is going to change that.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Just because the generation gap between phones is narrower than the consoles or just because there's more variety does not in any way change the principle behind comparing offerings from different manufacturers, not _in terms of hardware_. As for the _"PS3/360 from 2006 can do what a PS3/360 from 2013 can"_ comment both you and me know that's not true due to the changes implemented by subsequent revisions _(changes in terms of memory card slots, PS2 hardware and so on. Hell, as far as I remember, not all XBox 360'ties came with a WiFi module or HDMI for that matter)_.
> 
> *To the OP, some on-CPU-die goodies:*
> 
> ...


 
Hey, thanks so much, Foxi! I really appreciate the information


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2013)

BenRK said:


> That's not what I said. What I said was a PS3 from 2006 can play the same games from 2013. A PS3 from, regardless of PS2 backwards compatibility, can play The Last of Us just as well as a Slim PS3 from today. Nothing in the hardware is going to change that.


Even that can change with some revisions of consoles, really. The PSP-1000 has 32MB RAM - 50% less than its successors and as such, you cannot use Skype with it. The DSi is widely-considered a revision of the DS _(although I personally treat it as a successor and entirely new system due to the massive upgrades in terms of hardware, but that's apparently debatable on GBAtemp)_ and introduced DSiWare, DSi-Enhanced titles and a handful of DSi-Only titles - good luck playing those on a classic DS _(or playing them to their fullest in terms of DSi-Enhanced ones)_. Then again, the DSi won't play all your favourite GBA games. More recently, the PSP E-1000 has no WiFi module so trying to use multiplayer features on the games that support them sends you to the _"please filp the WiFi switch to the ON position"_ screen - a switch which naturally doesn't exist on the system.

All in all, the *tl;dr* version of what I'm trying to say is that people like comparing specs, especially before they buy something and there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## BenRK (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok, cool, but lets compare specs when they come out, when we can rip open the new consoles our selves instead of taking for granted what some people with agendas have to say. Are they lying outright? Probably not, but  you never know if there are some nasty surprises in store for us.

As for the whole PSP thing, that change fractured the consumer base. Suddenly developers didn't know what to do. Should they develop for the 32MB model so everyone could play? Should they alienate previous owners and take advantage of the 64MB model? And as for the DSi, the games that took advantage of its hardware were mostly download only, which couldn't be played on the original DS. The physical games that did take advantage of it didn't use the improved hardware, just locked out using the camera in Pokemon when played on the original DS.


----------



## decemberchild (Sep 2, 2013)

so what you're saying is that even without using bias, the ps4 is the better system


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Sep 2, 2013)

So there isin't even 1 thing better about the X1?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

decemberchild said:


> so what you're saying is that even without using bias, the ps4 is the better system


 

Well, I've stated facts, and if someone who were technologically literate, and compared the two, that person would come to the conclusion that hardware and software wise (Including the online advantages), the PS4 is better 

However, many may hate all the PS4 games and go straight for the XB1 games. Maybe one likes kinect better. 

But technologically, yes, the PS4 is the better system.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 2, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> So there isin't even 1 thing better about the X1?


 
Um... no. I'll go out on a limb about that, but I'm pretty sure there's nothing there.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> So there isin't even 1 thing better about the X1?


 
Well, technologically, no. 

However, it may depend on your likes vs dislikes. Maybe one enjoys "snapping" content. TV and games at the same time. Despite not being able to do so with AAA games, one may consider that feature a plus. 

I'd say it depends on the individual, but as stated, technologically, it's definitely better in every way


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> So there isin't even 1 thing better about the X1?





calmwaters said:


> Um... no. I'll go out on a limb about that, but I'm pretty sure there's nothing there.


ESRAM in conjunction with DDR3 RAM have a higher theoretical bandwidth than GDDR5 RAM as long as developers read and write at the same time, although it's not a significant difference _(102GB/s normally, / 192GB/s when reading and writing at the same time on XBox One, 176GB/s on PS4)_.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ESRAM in conjunction with DDR3 RAM have a higher theoretical bandwidth than GDDR5 RAM as long as developers read and write at the same time, although it's not a significant difference.


 

That could be a thing the XB1 has going for it! Haha!


----------



## LightTrench (Sep 2, 2013)

I hate to say it, but it looks a bit biased the way it is at the moment. You have all these "this one has it while the other doesn't", but you are missing things like:

The inclusion of the Kinect
HDMI Input
USB Ports
Power
Still waiting on Sony to say about HDCP, but Microsoft says none on games.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ESRAM in conjunction with DDR3 RAM have a higher theoretical bandwidth than GDDR5 RAM as long as developers read and write at the same time, although it's not a significant difference _(102GB/s normally, / 192GB/s when reading and writing on XBox One, 176GB/s on PS4)_.


 
If you say so. I guess it's okay.



LightTrench said:


> I hate to say it, but it looks a bit biased the way it is at the moment. You have all these "this one has it while the other doesn't", but you are missing things like:
> 
> The inclusion of the Kinect
> HDMI Input
> ...


Sony doesn't have the Kinect, both systems have HDMI ports and USB ports (I saw Major Nelson's unboxing of Xbone on xbox) and, well, they both have power buttons. I'm pretty sure hard drives are a good indication of power on any computer or such a device.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> If you say so. I guess it's okay.


 
Yeah! There's a plus! I know people who are getting the XB1, and I know people who are getting the PS4. A lot of it would be opinion-and-loyalty-based, but I know there are some out there who don't really care for the power advantages of one system over the other.

But I'm getting the PS4


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> If you say so. I guess it's okay.


The 192GB/s figure can only really be used utilizing a loophole in the hardware and I doubt that developers will use it much, but hey! It can be done. 

One thing I'd like to point out - at the end of the day, the differences are there and the edge is pretty clear, but the bar has been set so high that it's going to take a good couple of years before they become in any way bothersome to developers and even then they have plenty of wiggle room. Remember what those people are working with now - 256MB RAM + 256MB VRAM on the PS3, 512MB unified RAM on the 360 - now they're getting 8GB on both systems and they're going to have a _field day_ with it before they start thinking which one is ever-so-slightly faster... and this just the memory - let's not forget that PowerPC and CELL _(which admittedly is also in the Power family but is different enough to be singled out due to the SPU's) _have been ditched for x86_64 and both of the GPU's are AMD-based unlike last generation where both systems were very, very different from each other.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The 192GB/s figure can only really be used utilizing a loophole in the hardware and I doubt that developers will use it much, but hey! It can be done.
> 
> One thing I'd like to point out - at the end of the day, the differences are there and the edge is pretty clear, but the bar has been set so high that it's going to take a good couple of years before they become in any way bothersome to developers and even then they have plenty of wiggle room. Remember what those people are working on now - 256MB RAM + 256MB VRAM on the PS3, 512MB unified RAM on the 360 - now they're getting 8GB on both systems and they're going to have a _field day_ with it before they start thinking which one is ever-so-slightly faster.


 

I'm so excited to see what they create with the given RAM! It's going to be incredible! 

I wonder if they'll make games with more and more content, as far as storylines and 'quests' (depending on the game) go! 

I'm also super psyched to play Outlast on my PSVita. 

I've pre-bought it on steam, and I know I'll enjoy playing it more than once!

Funny- an indie is my most-hyped PS4 game!


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know how this whole arguing back and forth got started, and frankly I don't care.  I can't be assed to read everything, make judgment calls and take sides.  

I really don't want to start having to suspend anyone, so let's just talk about the hardware and stop with the swearing and calling people "stupid" for comparing things.

kthx


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> I don't know how this whole arguing back and forth got started, and frankly I don't care. I can't be assed to read everything, make judgment calls and take sides.
> 
> I really don't want to start having to suspend anyone, so let's just talk about the hardware and stop with the swearing and calling people "stupid" for comparing things.
> 
> kthx


 
Thank yew <3


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Sony doesn't have the Kinect, both systems have HDMI ports and USB ports (I saw Major Nelson's unboxing of Xbone on xbox) and, well, they both have power buttons. I'm pretty sure hard drives are a good indication of power on any computer or such a device.


 
He meant HDMI input - the XBox One has both an HDMI output _(to connect the system to a TV)_ and an HDMI input _(to connect other devices to it)_, likely for the upcoming XBox TV add-on, but perhaps it'll support other devices too.

As far as the Kinect 2.0 is concerned, the PS4 has an equivalent - the PlayStation Eye which is cheaper at the end of the day, costing only $59 and while I won't dispute that the Kinect 2.0 is likely to be the more accurate out of the two, the PS4+PSEye _($399+$59=$458)_ bundle is still cheaper than the XBox One bundle and provides equivalent functionality, even down to voice recognition.


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 2, 2013)

Why should we give a shit of what the two consoles specs  look like on paper ?
Every time I see such topics, I can't help to think it's just childish fanboy toy to pretend to have some valid argument when defending/attacking other fanboy's systems.

The two systems are very similar.
In the end, games will look very much alike, regardless of both system's horse power.
The end users will see very little difference, unless it's some stupid fanboy who again  make a huge deal of the smallest detail to have something to brag about.

There will be excellent exclusives on both platforms,which you can't mathematically compare.
We will see some multiplatform games looking slightly better on PS4,like better AA, slightly better particles effects or water reflection ( again, who gives a shit ) , and others looking better on the Xbone, depending on whatever system the developers were originally developing their games for.
In the end, it comes down to the users preference and choice of controllers or online capabilities and brand loyalty.

Really, with all due respect to the OP, but I must say ( with all the compliments for the detailed sheet ) , that such topics are completely useless and we see far to man of them lately, instead of focusing on the ,eat and potatoes of what makes a good gaming experience.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 2, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> Why should we give a shit of what the two consoles specs look like on paper ?
> Every time I see such topics, I can't help to think it's just childish fanboy toy to pretend to have some valid argument when defending/attacking other fanboy's systems.
> 
> The two systems are very similar.
> ...


 
As Foxi stated, some people enjoy comparing specs. It's nothing about being a "Childish fanboy", thanks.


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> As Foxi stated, some people enjoy comparing specs. It's nothing about being a "Childish fanboy", thanks.


And what's the purpose of that, when games an both consoles will be virtually identical ?
Is is not just like to say my system has xxx.xx while yours only xxx.xxx ?
Really , does it really matter at the end of the day ? We are not even sure what the real Wii U specs are, and yet, we are going to get some amazing first party games that will look and play better then everything we have seen so far , so what's the big deal ?


----------



## decemberchild (Sep 3, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> And what's the purpose of that, when games an both consoles will be virtually identical ?
> Is is not just like to say my system has xxx.xx while yours only xxx.xxx ?
> Really , does it really matter at the end of the day ? We are not even sure what the real Wii U specs are, and yet, we are going to get some amazing first party games that will look and play better then everything we have seen so far , so what's the big deal ?


 
The only thing I look forward to on the nintendo camp is Zelda.  If nintendo would make a sequel to mario sunshine I would definitely buy that and actually get a wiiu.  I am going to have a hard time justifying that system to myself this time around though.


----------



## LightTrench (Sep 4, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Sony doesn't have the Kinect, both systems have HDMI ports and USB ports (I saw Major Nelson's unboxing of Xbone on xbox) and, well, they both have power buttons. I'm pretty sure hard drives are a good indication of power on any computer or such a device.


 
Yes but do they have the same amount of USB Ports? What I meant by power was power supply. And by your reasoning with the Kinect, that means there are things on the list that shouldn't be there.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 4, 2013)

LightTrench said:


> Yes but do they have the same amount of USB Ports? What I meant by power was power supply. And by your reasoning with the Kinect, that means there are things on the list that shouldn't be there.


 
The power supply is the electrical outlet that your console plugs into, as far as I know. And does it really matter how many USB ports they have? You're basing a premise that one console is better than the other one... ...because... ...one's got more USB ports than the other one? And what things are there on the list that shouldn't be there? I don't care about the networking or hardware specs, but some people do; that's why they're there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 4, 2013)

And people still prefer the Xbox One? Why?

Anyways, that PS4 sure is gonna look great sitting next to my PS3, GameCube and WiiU on my tv  Wish I had a third HDMI port though, but I guess I'll have to get a splitter or something.


----------



## Sop (Sep 4, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> I wrote this up. And no, (from what I can find,) you cannot play XB1 disks from the XB1. You still must install it. That was never reversed. Look it up if you don't believe me! - If you find it's incorrect, please let me know so I can edit! Thanks!


specs aren't everything


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sop said:


> specs aren't everything


 
...but they help a whole damn lot.


----------



## tronic307 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> I wrote this up. And no, (from what I can find,) you cannot play XB1 disks from the XB1. You still must install it. That was never reversed. Look it up if you don't believe me! - If you find it's incorrect, please let me know so I can edit! Thanks!


 
Xbox One GPU has been buffed up to 1.31TFLOPS @853MHz .


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not so sure if this list counts as unbiassed, as it doesn't even mentions the features of kinect.

Seeing how this goes, it' probably going to be getting an entry like:

"No          Allows NSA to spy on your every move                 yes"



...but I can't be bothered to be arsed about it.

Oh, but this list might be interesting. It's more in depth as to what restrictions the one has.


(to be honest, I'm kind of doubting its validity. Is microsoft really going to request gold service to order a freakin' PIZZA through your xbone?)


----------



## VMM (Sep 4, 2013)

It's funny that just the moment a topic about specs comes out there are people saying stuff like
"Specs do not matter" "What matter is the fun you have" "I only care about games, not hardware"
but these same people who make these comments have a WiiU getting dust because it has no freaking games.

If you don't think this kind of thread is useful, or do not care about specs,
why are you even on this thread?

I see some people even saying that this thread is biased but let's be serious,
the OP only stated facts, why would it be so important to mention kinnect?
USB ports? power comsuption? Are you guys really taking such things in consideration?


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 4, 2013)

VMM said:


> It's funny that just the moment a topic about specs comes out there are people saying stuff like
> "Specs do not matter" "What matter is the fun you have" "I only care about games, not hardware"
> but these same people who make these comments have a WiiU getting dust because it has no freaking games.
> 
> ...


 

It's not biased, but the chart only shows what the PS4 succeeds on.


----------



## VMM (Sep 5, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> It's not biased, but the chart only shows what the PS4 succeeds on.


 

And what does X1 succeds? 
Having Kinnect?


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> I see some people even saying that this thread is biased but let's be serious,
> the OP only stated facts, why would it be so important to mention kinnect?


You pay a hundred bucks extra so you can control the whole thing with your voice, have no log on screens (the thing scans your face), automatic profile loading/changing when donating the controller to your neighbor and basically have no need for a remote controller anymore ever...

...and you don't consider that to be important? And downright deny that it does something the PS4 doesn't?

Wow. Just...wow.

As I said: I'm not going to buy either console, so you're probably right asking what I'm doing in this thread to begin with. But when a thread title claims it's unbiased, I expect it to be, y'know, unbiased. Mentioning that it only contains facts to back up that claim is just wrong. It takes more than keeping to facts to be unbiased.


To make matters worse, it isn't even true. On the one, you can just play games from disk, as with the 360 (source).


----------



## VMM (Sep 5, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> You pay a hundred bucks extra so you can control the whole thing with your voice, have no log on screens (the thing scans your face), automatic profile loading/changing when donating the controller to your neighbor and basically have no need for a remote controller anymore ever...
> 
> ...and you don't consider that to be important? And downright deny that it does something the PS4 doesn't?
> 
> ...


 

Okay, ask the OP to add these things to the chart comparisson.
I never said they aren't important, I just didn't remember these utilities since they're the kinda of stuff I'd never use anyway.
Those may be nice features, but how are these things change gameplay?
They're the kind of extras that make X1 a home media center, that wasn't and never will be PS4 goal.

I'm sure the OP intention was to release an unbiased chart comparisson,
if you think that there are somethings missing, ask the OP nicely and I'm sure he will listen.
I just find it wrong how people act like the OP made it biased on purpose when he wouldn't gain anything with it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 6, 2013)

This may sound ridiculous but neither the Xbox One or PS4 has a single exclusive game catered to the Japanese market being revealed at TGS.

http://expo.nikkeibp.co.jp/tgs/2013/pdf/release_20130830_2.pdf

Contains both Japanese and English for almost all titles so you'll be ok in reading most of it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2013)

Reports say the Playstation sensor thing is basically as technologically advanced as a Kinect it just doesn't get nearly as much focus or branding.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Sep 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *XBox One:*
> 
> 8GB of DDR3 RAM (68*GB/s* bandwidth) *plus* 32MB of ESRAM (102GB/s, 192GB/s if you read and write simultaneously) _(ESRAM embedded on CPU die to give the memory a boost)_
> *PS4:*
> ...




Is this really gigabytes per second or is it gigabits per second? Either way that seems really fast! I don't know much about the speed of RAM though 

Also, the last five comparisons are features that the PS4 only includes. There are features that the Xbone includes that are not mentioned. Multitasking, TV, apps and other things come to mind. I'm leaning more towards the PS4 myself but if we're going to include PS4 exclusive features and point out that the Xbone doesn't have those features then we should point out Xbone exclusive features too.


----------

